# Sanyo PLV-Z4 Reviews | Owners and Service Manual



## Sonnie

I know a few of us own this projector and it has become a well featured favorite. 

Here is some info... links to a few reviews and a link to download the manuals.










*Specs/Features*:

16:9 Native Aspect Ratio, HD (1280 x 720) 
1000 ANSI Lumens 
High Contrast 7000:1 
10 Bit Video Processing 
Manual Zoom/Focus and Lens Shift with Standard Lens 
High Contrast Optical System and Twin Iris 
Screen Size Adjustable from 40" to 300" 
Net Weight 11.0 lbs 
921,600 Pixels 
Fan Noise 22dBA 
15 Pin D-Sub, Data Input 
Advanced Menu and Color Temperature 
HDMI and 2 Component Video Inputs 
Composite, and S Video Inputs 
Compatible with 480i, 480p, 575i, 575p, 720p, 1035i, & 1080i

*Reviews*:

Projector Central Review
Projector Central Shoot-Out: Panasonic PT-AE900U vs. Sanyo PLV-Z4
Home Cinema Choice Review
Cine4Home Review
HDTVexpert Review

*Manuals*:

PLV-Z4 Owners Manual (PDF)
PLV-Z4 Service Manual (PDF)


----------



## Tommy

*Re: Sanyo PLV-Z4 [Reviews | Service Manual]*

Sonnie did you choose LCD over DLP soley based on the price differences or was it something in the quality between the two?


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Sanyo PLV-Z4 [Reviews | Service Manual]*

My entire decision was based on reviews, other user experiences and price... plus the fact that I owned the Z2 model and had been very pleased with it. The Z4 turned out much nicer than the Z2... which I was happy with my Z2, but had read that the Z4 is a significant improvement, and it is indeed. 

I really never have had a chance to demo anything. There is absolutely nowhere even remotely close to me that has any sort of demo room available.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Sanyo PLV-Z4 [Reviews | Service Manual]*

Hallo!
I tried to dl the Sanyo Z4 User manual, but the file seems to be corrupted.
Is there another place to dl the pdf file.

cu
ferry


----------



## Sonnie

Those files have been repaired and should be fine now. I believe they may have been corrupted in the server move.

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Guest

Thanks a lot!
cu
ferry


----------



## thiyagy

HI..
The Service manual is not getting downloaded,It says file doesnt beging with PDF
Is there any other location?
Thanks and Regards


----------



## thiyagy

I have a problem with My New Z4, when I switch on it goes to blinking power mode,I have observed probably cooling fan is not getting switched on, is there any reset availble in the system?


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah, I don't know what causes that... it worked fine the other day and now it wants to act up... :huh: I'll upload them again.

I'm not sure what to tell you on the problem you are having.


----------



## thiyagy

Thank You , for the prompt reply, kindly make service manual available, that may help.
Thanks and regards.


----------



## Sonnie

You can right click the file and "Save As" and save it to your computer, then open it in Adobe Acrobat Reader... should be no problem. The issue is opening it from this site. There are some modifications that I'll have to check into in order to get them to open from the site.


----------



## Guest

Sonnie said:


> You can right click the file and "Save As" and save it to your computer, then open it in Adobe Acrobat Reader... should be no problem. The issue is opening it from this site. There are some modifications that I'll have to check into in order to get them to open from the site.


Cant get the right click save as to work either Sonny. 
Tossing up whether to buy Z4 or Z5 seen the Z4 today and it is definately good enough for me. Can't imagine the Z5 could be that much better but maybe some can enlighten me.:nerd: 

Cheers Bill


----------



## Sonnie

Hmmm... I don't know what's going on with the file. I've looked at everything I know to look at. It works for someone else I had test it. Our server isn't doing anything to it. :huh:

As far as the differences between the Z4 and Z5, Projector Central has a pretty nice review of the Z5.


----------



## thiyagy

Thanks a lot Sonnie, I could save the service Manual as U had indicated by right clicking...

Thanks once again.


----------



## Sonnie

We think we found the culprit and those files should open with no problems now.


----------



## Guest

Sonnie said:


> We think we found the culprit and those files should open with no problems now.


Hi Sonnie,
The links work fine now. Thanks for that.:bigsmile: 

Cheers Bill


----------



## Guest

If your bulb is not coming on and the lens protector slides closed 10 seconds after you turn it on, it may be the same problem I've had a couple of times with a brand new PLV-Z4. I called the support line and they talked me through a simple fix. I had to reset the thermostat. FIRST, unplug the power cable. Then you gotta open up the case. Take out the screws on the bottom. Then put the baby down right side up (legs on floor) and pull the shell up but NOT OFF because there are wires connecting the shell to the body. Don't touch anything else, only this: in the corner, you'll see a round black plastic gizmo with a white tip in the center. Tell everybody in the room to shut up because you need a quiet room to hear this. Press down on the white center tip until your hear it click once. That's it. Now put the shell back on and put the screws back in. I don't know why the thermostat does this but I can tell you that it has now done it three times and I've had the projector less than two months. The projector does not get hot and the fan stays on to cool off after the unit is turned off. So now, I don't put the screws back in to make it easier to go in and reset the button. Other than this pain in the neck fault, I love the projector. Good luck and don't electrocute yourself!


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys,
Bought home new Z4 today. Just been playing DTS demo dvds on denon 2910 player. I think I will be smiling in my sleep tonight. hehehe. Thanks again sonnie for making service manual available could be very helpful in years to come.
Cheers Bill


----------



## Sonnie

Congratulations Bill... I'm sure you will enjoy it for years to come... :T


----------



## tbase1

whats the best calibration setting for the Z4 using HDMI from hd-dvd and blu-ray?


----------



## Sonnie

I think your best settings are going to depend on several things... your setup, screen, lighting conditions, etc. We tinkered with mine for some time before getting it in pretty good shape.


----------



## alanneary

A couple of people have mentioned an issue in this thread with their Sanyo PLV-Z4, having to open the case and press the thermostat to reset the unit. Alas, that did not work for me. I was able to download the service manual but didn't find anything else useful. I do get a power light (which indicates the fuse is intact). Pressing power causes the power indicator light to change from red to green but that is it. The lens cover does not open and the bulb does not come on. Pressing the power button again will not turn the unit off either. As the unit will not light, I can not get to any on-screen menu.
Has anyone had the same problem and able to provide a solution?
This unit is now several years old and on its third or forth bulb. Am I foolish to send it in for repairs compared to replacing it with something new?
I have a $1000 Costco gift card and was looking at their Canadian site. Although a number of the advertised units are perhaps entry level machines, I think they all have better specs than my old Sanyo.
Thanks for reading and sharing your thoughts.


----------



## tonyvdb

I personally had a Z4 but sold it a couple years ago. I never had any issues with it so I'm not sure but I think that the bulb will fire before the door opens, the door not opening may be an indication the bulb has gone. 
Given how old that model is even a low end 1080p projector will out preform it. $1000 with a little tacked on top would be enough to buy something much better.


----------

